# DTG Pricing



## bigpapa2911 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am new at this, and wanting to set up a good price range for my DTG printing. What is the best way to go about doing this? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

these threads will probably help: dtg pricing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you want to build a DTG printer your self it will cost you from 150 to 1,000.

If you buy it commercially probably $10,000 minimum.

Philip


----------

